# Best way to sex Discus ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i have looked at a bunch of web pages and still not sure what i got. any tips appreciated. Cheers


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

LMHO. Did you try putting a TV remote in front of them


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

gklaw said:


> LMHO. Did you try putting a TV remote in front of them


Lol ya and a playboy. still nothing. Cheers


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

From what I have heard, you pretty much need to catch them in the act to be sure.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The one who lays eggs is the female. : ) 
They know.. Just wait and
Let them pair .

How old are they. Where's the pic?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275193,-122.835513


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello so i made a video and have a few older pics. not sure how old they are i had them for about 6 months, i would guess about a year old. Cheers


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm using red wine. I'm doing great. the discus - nothing.
cheers,
Claire


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

a bottle of vodka works well also...lol


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

I read a few sites talking about dorsal fin shape and where it intersects the tail. I have found this tip to work exactly 50% of the time. 

Enzo, I tried your tip about the bottle of vodka. Was I supposed to open it first? Cause I just dropped the sealed bottle in and now I have water on the floor.

...and the only reaction I got from the discus was "Is it time to feed us yet?"..


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i appreciate a good laugh, but anybody got a real answer ? Cheers


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

You can sex discus even at 4 ins......Wayne Ng 's book give you all the details how to sex discus.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Males have wider tails, 
Those guys look very small! Unless that's a huge tank...

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vsbqex


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

I think your discus are too young. I think you have one male and 3 female. My high recommended to read book about "Truth Naked Discus " book wrote by Andrew Soh. This book can tell you sexes.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Those guys are very small! About 3 month size. Far too small to worry about sexing..
How big were they when you got them?
The male has a wider tail shiny intense colours on his head if striated. At any rate they aren't breeding age till at least 10 months to over a year. Hopefully you can get them to grow.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?crdwff


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

I agreed with April's comment. 

Just be patience... Your discus will grow big enough, They will pair up.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. these were my first Discus, got them from a pet store so they are far from A grade discus, and i'm pretty sure there at least 9 or 10 months old. like i said i had them about six months. it's a 55g community tank the biggest one is the blue turk at around 5 inches. i only change the water once a week or more. they seem happy and i have seen some dancing going on but never leads to nothing. will they pair off and breed with others in the tank ? Cheers


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

If they are shaking they are getting there. They eat well so they are doing fine even if small. There's no rushing discus...and even when they lay...doesn't mean they will raise for awhile.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?p45rzc


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

and yes, discus will pair off and lay in a community tank. i am not sure what you have but in my case the male is easily distinguishable from the female. He is larger and has more blue striations. When in breeding condition, they both darken so their blue striations are vibrant - the males more so. But the female takes the lead. She cleans the spawning area (in my case, a piece of slate) and remains near it while the male swims all over the place just looking beautiful. When things get serious, he takes on a protective stance and keeps everyone away from the breeding site. The female spends her time close to the selected spawning site, cleaning. It will be obvious to you when the time comes.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been keeping discus for a while now and still can't distinguish a male and a female. I just let them pair up themselves. When you see one that lay eggs obviously its the female and then the male does its thing (fertilize the eggs). Sometimes two females could pair up also. Both guarding the eggs acting like a pair. The best way is to wait until the eggs turn black( wrigglers) then you know that you have a confirmed pair.


----------

